

Google Wave: the beginner's guide - Uncle_Sam
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/google-wave-the-beginner-s-guide-655127

======
mark_l_watson
Wave is a nice platform to program for. I have never written any gadgets but I
have played around quite a bit with writing robots (and I wrote a DevX article
on robots a while ago).

I still think that the Wave web app itself can stand improvement, but I am
enthusiastic about the platform. The really exciting time will be when an open
source version can be easily installed on any server for private Wave access
inside an organization, a family, etc. (and still support federation to Google
and other Wave providers).

